# David and Jackie Siegel's wealth is object of film's disdain



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 14, 2012)

More on David Siegel

TS


----------



## strandlover (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

The comments posted are even better than the article.  I sincerely feel sorry for those who have fallen prey to these scum bags.


----------



## tombo (Feb 16, 2012)

I do not dislike them for their wealth. I have disdain for them because of the way they got wealthy.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 16, 2012)

tombo said:


> I do not dislike them for their wealth. I have disdain for them because of the way they got wealthy.



This is one of the few reasons i dislike capitalism, it is truely a 'dog eat dog' with capitalism it is near impossible to gain wealth without having hurt a few people on the way up, you are destine to be poor or middle class if you are honest within the Capitalistic System


----------

